# Beim Installieren abgestürzt...



## GrannySmith (5. November 2004)

Also:
Mein Problem ist sehr umfangreich.
Ich wollte SuSe Linux 9.1 (von der Zeitschrift Linux Intern) installieren, doch während der Installation ist mir der Rechner abgestürzt. Nach dem rebooten, hat er jedoch die Installation am Abbruchspunkt wieder fortgesetzt und ich dachte das alles okay ist. Falsch gedacht ganz falsch.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich dann nach Beendigung der Installation eine Meldung bekommen, dass er Fehler bei der Partitionierung (ist während dieses Vorgang abgesürzt) festgestellt hat. Ich kann nun Linux nur im Reparaturmodus (oder wie er heißt) benutzen und Windows garnicht.
Beim booten erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:" GRUB Hard disc error".
Dann passiert nichts mehr, ich kann also nur, von der DVD Suse Linux im Reparatrmodus starten.

Meine Frage also:
Kann ich meine Dateien die ich unter Windows benutzt habe, irgendwie noch retten? Ein Freund meinte, man kann die Festplatte an einen anderen Rechner anstecken und mit speziellen Dateirettungstools die Dateien retten. Wenn ich am Arbeitsplatz die Festplatte anklicke auf der LInus nicht oben ist kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:"
/dev/hda1 sieht wie ein Swap-Bereich aus - nicht eingehängt
mount: Der Dateisystemtyp konnte nicht festgestellt werden
und es wurde keiner angegeben
Please check that the disk is entered correctly."


Was kann ich nun tun um meine Daten zu sichern?


----------



## melmager (5. November 2004)

was sagt denn 
sfdisk -l /dev/hda

poste mal das ergebnis

(rettungs cd booten)


----------



## generador (6. November 2004)

ist das die liver version ?
und hast du ne diskette angelegt


----------



## GrannySmith (6. November 2004)

So ich komm jetzt garnicht mehr ins Linux rein mit dem Rettungssystem, weil er mich nach einem rescue login fragt und ich nicht weiß was ich da reinschreiben soll. Wenn ich Irgendwas reinschreibe kann ich, kann ich kein Passwort eintippen.
Außerdem kenn ich mich mit Linux nur sehr schlecht aus und weiß deshalb nicht was du mit Liver Version meinst und was ich für eine Diskette hätte anlegen sollen.

PS: Wisst ihr ob das funktionieren könnte dass ich meine Festplatte einfach wo anders anschließe und dass ich dann zu den Daten zugreifen kann
PPS: Mit Reparatursystem habich natürlich das Rettungsystem gemeint

EDIT: In einem anderen Forum (GIGA) meinte ein hilfsbereiter Herr dieses:
Boote von der Windows XP CD.
Dann startest du die Reparaturkonsole.
Dort gibst du fixmbr ein, dann wird der MBR
wieder hergestellt und Windows müßte
wieder starten.

Ich habe dies gemacht und dann kam folgende Meldung:
VORSICHT
Der MBR scheint nicht standardmäßig oder ungültig zu sein.
Wenn sie den Vorgang fortsetzten kann dies die Partitionstabelle beschädigen dies kann dazu führen dass auf keine Partition auf der aktuellen Festplatte zugegriffen werden kann.

Dann fragt er mich ob ich das auch tun will und dabei bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, weil ich eben nicht weiß ob ich im derzeitigen Zustand, noch auf irgendeine Art und Weise zugreifen kann. Hat wer eine Lösung?


----------



## Vaethischist (7. November 2004)

Deine Beschreibung deutet IMHO auf eine defekte Partitionstabelle hin. FDISK /mbr schreibt allerdings den _master boot record_ (mbr eben) neu und da ist die Partitionstabelle nicht drin. Es gibt Tools, die versuchen die Partitionstabelle wieder herzustellen. Es gibt zwei Versionen, aus denen die "Wiederherstellungsversion" erzeugt wird. Manuell geht das Ganze auch, allerdings muß man dazu die genauen Größen der Partitionen kennen, wie sie im Originalzustand angegeben waren. Wenn man die Partitionen dann wieder exakt so einteilt, bekommt man auch seine Daten wieder zu Gesicht. Stimmen die Größen nicht genau, kann man zwar die Verzeichnisse, etc. sehen, aber nicht darauf zugreifen (oder es geht überhaupt nicht  ).

Der 2.4- oder 2.6-Kernel hat übrigens _NTFS read support_, falls Dein Windows nicht mehr will.


----------



## GrannySmith (7. November 2004)

Erst einmal danke für deine Hilfe. Aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das alles nicht so ganz verstanden. Was soll ich jetzt genau tun oder was kann ich jetzt noch tun?

PS: Was heißt eigentlich IMHO?


----------



## melmager (8. November 2004)

also wenn due die resqure Version von linux gestartet hast dann als login "root" benutzen
bei der Rettungsversion ist root ohne Pasword ..

dann kannst du mit

sfdisk -l /dev/hda

dir die aktuelle Partitonstabelle anzeigen lassen 

jetzt kommt es darauf an wie die Festplatte vorher aussah 

wenn du vorher nur eine C Festplatte gehabt hast wird es einfach 

und bevor du mit fdisk noch mehr zerstörst hier nochmal nachfragen

auch mit der info was du mit sfdisk herausgefunden hast


----------

